# A useful Google feature I just found



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

If you type a calculation into Google it gives you the answer. You can enter the calculation just as you would with a pocket calculator, or you can use words, such as "fifteen divided by three."

Maybe everybody in the world but me already knows this.

If you try dividing by zero, it knows you're being a smart-***, and it doesn't give you an answer. Instead, it rebukes you with the Wikipedia article on division by zero.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It's rather neat. You can also convert units with the Google Machine.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm bored today, so I'm messing around. You can also find out the time in major cities by typing "time" followed by the name of the city.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I knew about unit conversions but I didn't know about time, very cool.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

For those curious, you should try "the answer to life the universe and everything" search.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Google knows all.

It's like Skynet beta.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

And if you like that, here's something really special: www.wolframalpha.com/examples


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> If you type a calculation into Google it gives you the answer.


I've known about this for a while... and (now speaking as a Moderator) it's why forum sites are advised to no longer use mathematical computations as security questions.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> And if you like that, here's something really special: www.wolframalpha.com/examples


The mathematics part of this is the nearest I've seen to magic


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolfram alpha is too good (who knew they would put so much of mathematica available for free?) that I've had to have the site blocked by the web filter at school because a few of my students last year did not learn enough due to using wolfram alpha to do their homework in their calc III and DEs courses.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I fiddled around with it and it lets you put in formulas using sin() and so forth. That's pretty handy.

Except there's a calculator in the lower left corner of my screen anyway.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

This is relatively new option for searching images, maybe not everybody knows. Instead of typing words and expecting google to give you image - this works another way around: you give them image, and they find similar ones and tell you what it is. That way I found who are people on avatars of some of the forum members. Here is 42 (!!) seconds long video about it:




Also, a few easter eggs maybe?
Elmer Fudd: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-elmer
Hacker: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker
Klingon: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

My workplace recently had a trivia night. I was the captain of my team: Dr Google and the Googlettes. Since I was the only male on my team...


----------

